# Admit a guilty pleasure



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Omg, I love the Vampire Diaries, and I do not want anyone to know I'm into that teen, love-triangle, vampire thing. Especially the music, !! the song when Damon and Elena kissed last weeks ep was perfect!! :boogie

What do you like that no one should know about?






!!!!!!! :mushy
(I should just make a vampire diaries thread)


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> I like going into public restrooms and flushing all of the toilets at once!


 Damn, lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well ironically I just started a thread about my guilty musical pleasures :lol

I like dancing while cooking, and just generally dance all around the house to be honest..

and I on/off go through phases of watching some really, _really _ cheesy and ott romantic Asian dramas.

We won't touch upon my history with fanfiction....

I also used to watch the vampire diaries but got bored with it and stopped. (also at the time wanted Bonnie and Damon to hook up  sorry)

There are other things, and some that I had but don't do any more but those come to mind immediately.



failoutboy said:


> I like going into public restrooms and flushing all of the toilets at once!


That reminds me, I used to like to push all the buttons on toys which has recorded music or whatever in shops :um


----------



## Marley123 (Apr 11, 2014)

When I'm at work I make up a storyline and play it in my head like a movie. I come up with some pretty cool movie ideas I must admit 😎


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well ironically I just started a thread about my guilty musical pleasures :lol


Lol yeah I saw that just seconds after I made this. Okay, no one post music in this thread.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i love here comes honey boo boo lol. theyre just hilarious...also just reality tv shows in general


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Pretty Little Liars...

Oh and just so you know.. I watch it for the storyline and acting...
:blush


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

Twerking in Zumba class. O_O


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

i suck at life said:


> i love here comes honey boo boo lol. theyre just hilarious...also just reality tv shows in general


Ooooh I went through a phase of watching 17-18-19 (whatever number they're on these days) kids and counting. It was just so... alien to me haha.

Oh man, this just reminds me how much stuff I do/have done that I wouldn't normally talk about :lol I need to stop posting in this thread now.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Watching a camp fire relaxes me... I sometimes burn wood in my grill on the porch, just to watch the flames.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> and I on/off go through phases of watching some really, _really _ cheesy and ott romantic Asian dramas.


I discovered the noona/dongsaeng theme in certain Korean dramas, last year










So yeah. That's definitely my worst guilty pleasure. But I only watch _those_. It's certainly not for the brilliant story lines. I don't even watch cheesy, romantical tv-series from the west, so it's really out of character for me. I never knew how crazy I would get from being single for too long. I know that now.

Another guilty pleasure of mine is watching "Top shot", religiously, and I don't even have an interest in weapons, normally.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Late 90's eurotrash pop. I have the Aquarium album by Aqua committed to memory.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lana Del Rey and Cascada.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

probably offline said:


> I discovered the noona/dongsaeng theme in certain Korean dramas, last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I started with watching 4 Shimai Tantei Dan. since I was learning Japanese, I wanted something to help immerse myself in the language and thought I'd try some out. But then over time I ended up branching out to all kinds of Japanese dramas, and then before I knew it over the last year or so I just ended up watching a considerable amount of romantic Korean and Japanese dramas. I've seen at least one Taiwanese one too. Sometimes I don't even get all the way through them so it's definitely not the plot with most of them.

And yeah that being single thing. :blank I don't feel like it's a massive issue for me and yet I think this is proof to the contrary. Of course there's also the fact that when I had an active social life I kind of stopped doing things like that. Before I started uni I read a lot of romantic fanfiction and original fiction for a few years before, then stopped while at uni and no longer felt like reading that stuff. So I think it's really more a necessity that I find a way to get out of the house more and soon. :lol


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

It's nothing in particular, but I feel guilty because when I get into some kind of entertainment I really get obsessed and have to pretend I know very little about it when I talk to someone when on the inside I'm a NEEERD about whatever it is.
Stand up, writers, certain musicians that catch my ear.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

buying a box of cookies and eating the whole thing in one sitting while watching netflix


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I like to look at pictures of naked snakes !


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

aceemokid


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> aceemokid


really mine is cargo shorts AKA your virginity


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I love black metal, folk music, hardcore punk, hip-hop, and late-romantic Russian composers...

I also _love_ eighties pop ballads.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

housebunny said:


> buying a box of cookies and eating the whole thing in one sitting while watching netflix


What are your favorite cookies? I'm pretty boring in that good ol chocolate chip cookies are my favorite but I sometimes experiment with peanut butter cookies or some other random flavor. None of them ever compare.

Surprisingly though triple chocolate chip is just overkill on the chocolate chips.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> What are your favorite cookies? I'm pretty boring in that good ol chocolate chip cookies are my favorite but I sometimes experiment with peanut butter cookies or some other random flavor. None of them ever compare.
> 
> Surprisingly though triple chocolate chip is just overkill on the chocolate chips.


Snickerdoodles!


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I have been blasting Nancy Ames for 3 days straight.

Dat voice + those instruments


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I like to look at pictures of naked snakes !


Big Boss is a pretty cool guy, so I don't think anyone blames you for that.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Awful chick flicks on the women's channel, where either there are some dramatic fights between girls, or where a girl goes crazy and stalks a guy or tries to steal another woman's husband. Things like that.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I watch an insane amount of competition shows. I've seen every season of Survivor. I watch The Amazing Race, and Big Brother, and I watch basically every cooking competition show in the World. I also watch pretty much every type of anime, so even though that includes the action shows that aren't guilty pleasures, it does include many romantic comedies, and shows that probably aren't targeted at my demographic.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I know almost the entire population hates these girls but I really love watching Keeping Up With The Kardashians. I also LOVE eating fast food. Any kind. I just love buying it (once a week of course) and then sitting down watching my stupid reality tv show. I am also obsessed with The Real Housewives except for New York, Washington, and Miami. Those were boring. I like the ones with crazy ladies and funny drama.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

BTAG said:


> I watch an insane amount of competition shows. I've seen every season of Survivor. I watch The Amazing Race, and Big Brother, and I watch basically every cooking competition show in the World. I also watch pretty much every type of anime, so even though that includes the action shows that aren't guilty pleasures, it does include many romantic comedies, and shows that probably aren't targeted at my demographic.


I watch a lot of reality show competitions as well. My favorite is Survivor. That show does not bring as much guilt for me since it is probably one of the most real ones. Another one I like that is a bit more trashy is Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- Watching cheesy romantic comedies to make myself feel sad. 
- Teen Pop like One Direction or Taylor Swift. 
- Trash Hip Hop like Chief Keef or 2 Chainz. 
- Manipulating people. 
- Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie ice cream.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

I like romance in books/movies/games.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Japanese Godzilla movies from the sixties. Nothing beats the rubber suit Godzilla.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Genitalia/butthole itches. They are the most pleasurable of itches.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got four Avril Lavigne songs on my iPhone.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I've got four Avril Lavigne songs on my iPhone.


Hello Kitty is song of the year. :duck


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

I really think japanese pop idol groups music is sooooo good. Not them girls, but music...
just fookin epic... Momoiro Clover Zetto ftw! 

:blush


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Jesuszilla said:


> What are your favorite cookies? I'm pretty boring in that good ol chocolate chip cookies are my favorite but I sometimes experiment with peanut butter cookies or some other random flavor. None of them ever compare.
> 
> Surprisingly though triple chocolate chip is just overkill on the chocolate chips.


Ahh I love chocolate chip  
I like homemade cookies best :yes



Paloma M said:


> I know almost the entire population hates these girls but I really love watching Keeping Up With The Kardashians. I also LOVE eating fast food. Any kind. I just love buying it (once a week of course) and then sitting down watching my stupid reality tv show. I am also obsessed with The Real Housewives except for New York, Washington, and Miami. Those were boring. I like the ones with crazy ladies and funny drama.


omg, this sounds like the life :3 Getting fast food and sitting down to watch your favorite tv show  When I'm independent and have the income, that's what I'm going to do!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

AceEmoKid said:


> really mine is cargo shorts AKA your virginity


Was your username always AceEmoKid? I've been reading it as EmoAceKid for ages.


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

I like to dance, sing, and take overly narcissistic photos of myself in numerous poses with my webcam.
Also, seeing as that I listen to pretty much everything (that I think sounds good) there's some songs that I think almost anyone would laugh at me for listening to...
(honestly though; if I like how it sounds, I'm DLing it... and I literally make lists, even while without internet or outside, of songs I want. I have over 1,500 songs on my cell phone alone..)
My main guilty pleasure: 




...came across it while randomly browsing youtube, once. And I don't even like monster high, or girls' dolls for that matter. It was literally just on the "trending" list for youtube...

That being said, I've got plenty of other songs that would seem strange when played along with my other songs, though this one is by far the most... weird one of them all, considering where it's from.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I enjoy a few Jonas Brothers songs, though I'm not sure if it's a guilty pleasure because as soon as I press play it's all pleasure from there.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I like Mister Rogers' songs.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Snickerdoodles!


Snickerdoodles are delicious too



cuppy said:


> Ahh I love chocolate chip
> I like homemade cookies best :yes


Home made cookies are good but takes too much work so I just buy the ones in the oven.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

scooby said:


> Was your username always AceEmoKid? I've been reading it as EmoAceKid for ages.


It has always been AceEmoKid. Interesting. Sometimes I misread others' usernames and let it echo around in my mind as such. Probably because I skim everything, even one word word usernames. I have an extremely short attention span.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I think it's funny when kids fall and go BWUAH!!


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

I forgot bubble wrap. Like I feel its a waste because I'm just popping it. But it feels so good.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

"Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" is one of my all-time songs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

digitalbath said:


> Late 90's eurotrash pop. I have the Aquarium album by Aqua committed to memory.


Angelina Jolie from Girl Interrupted? Didn't she win an Oscar for that role? We were born in the same month!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Has no one said masturbating?
.
.
.
masturbating.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Bad country songs.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Angelina Jolie from Girl Interrupted? Didn't she win an Oscar for that role? We were born in the same month!


It's her best film imo.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

cuppy said:


> Ahh I love chocolate chip
> I like homemade cookies best :yes
> 
> *omg, this sounds like the life :3 Getting fast food and sitting down to watch your favorite tv show  When I'm independent and have the income, that's what I'm going to do!*


It's total bliss.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Also, bad reality tv. 

mob wives, big brother, here comes honey boo boo, hoarders, the biggest loser, freaky eaters, supersize vs. superskinny, antm, breaking amish, etc. etc. etc. i could go on forever.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Jesuszilla said:


> What are your favorite cookies? I'm pretty boring in that good ol chocolate chip cookies are my favorite but I sometimes experiment with peanut butter cookies or some other random flavor. None of them ever compare.
> 
> Surprisingly though triple chocolate chip is just overkill on the chocolate chips.


Butter shortbread


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Steiner of Thule said:


> Has no one said masturbating?
> .
> .
> .
> masturbating.


It says _guilty_ pleasure.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> I like going into public restrooms and flushing all of the toilets at once!


That's amazing. Never feel guilty about that.



Marko3 said:


> I really think japanese pop idol groups music is sooooo good. Not them girls, but music...
> just fookin epic... Momoiro Clover Zetto ftw!
> 
> :blush


I've been listening to this a lot along with doing the dance. ┐(￣ヘ￣）┌


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I've watched almost every episode of Victorious, lol.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

New guilty pleasure...










I eat it out of the container.


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

80s power ballads: Boston's Amanda, The Scorpions' Still Loving You, Roxette's It Must've Been Love, Bonnie Tyler's Total Eclipse of the Heart...

Not at all similar to what I usually listen, but I grew up on them and they stuck, even though I know they're the musical equivalent of a burger and that there's more technicality in a single Nile track than in all of them put together.
(then again, that can be said of a lot of music genres)


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> New guilty pleasure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:con

Nothing's missing from the container. They opened a second one, took the spoonful out and then put it next to that one.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Keeping up with the Kardashians (mainly because I think Bruce and Kris are funny).


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> New guilty pleasure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm.. I think it's been over a year since I've had ice cream, and I think I'm going to end that streak tonight and get some Breyers.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Listening to Roy Orbison (I love "Oh, Pretty Woman") and Mario Lanza
Daydreaming and talking to myself
COFFEE!
Watching Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

zookeeper said:


> It says _guilty_ pleasure.


Some people feel guilty afterwards.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Mmmm.. I think it's been over a year since I've had ice cream, and I think I'm going to end that streak tonight and get some Breyers.


:clap I promise you won't regret it. :boogie


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> :clap I promise you won't regret it. :boogie


You're right, this is delicious! Triple Chocolate.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Marko3 said:


> I really think japanese pop idol groups music is sooooo good. Not them girls, but music...
> just fookin epic... Momoiro Clover Zetto ftw!
> 
> :blush


I share in this guilty pleasure, though I mainly just like SMAP and Perfume.
Perfume's music is so catchy! I don't know why I like it so much, as I really don't fancy that genre of music generally.

And SMAP...SMAP's music is great and I really admire most of the members. Yes, even the ones who can't sing and the ones who can't dance. And I'll admit that all of them are pretty darn handsome.



crimeclub said:


> You're right, this is delicious! Triple Chocolate.


Oh goodness, that gelato looks amazing! O_O I've never seen such a magical thing as that. I need some.


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Imagining dating or being married to fictional character


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Butter shortbread


Hmmnever heard of it but I'm definitely going to try it.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Bollywood movies


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> I've been listening to this a lot along with doing the dance. ┐(￣ヘ￣）┌


Oh gosh, they look so young. It's funny that they're singing about love xD

it's pretty catchy though 

I like this one :3


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I still laugh my *** off at YouTube Poop videos.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

cosmicslop said:


> That's amazing. Never feel guilty about that.
> I've been listening to this a lot along with doing the dance. ┐(￣ヘ￣）┌


Nice one :yes
I'm yet to start learning how to dance...=( want to dance like them nico nico dancers...



Starless Sneetch said:


> I share in this guilty pleasure, though I mainly just like SMAP and Perfume.
> Perfume's music is so catchy! I don't know why I like it so much, as I really don't fancy that genre of music generally.
> 
> And SMAP...SMAP's music is great and I really admire most of the members. Yes, even the ones who can't sing and the ones who can't dance. And I'll admit that all of them are pretty darn handsome.


Lol actually I was originally all metal...  
Perfume r great... listening to them just calms me down.... well I need to check on SMAP... Thank u .



cuppy said:


> Oh gosh, they look so young. It's funny that they're singing about love xD
> 
> it's pretty catchy though
> 
> I like this one :3


haha.. true, true.. so young but singing about love...
Well mine best AKB48 song would be Heavy Rotation :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

K-dramas.


----------



## Randomguy555 (Apr 26, 2014)

naruto... please don't tell anyone


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

cuppy said:


> Oh gosh, they look so young. It's funny that they're singing about love xD
> 
> it's pretty catchy though
> 
> I like this one :3


That's pretty good, but Skirt Hirari and Sakura no Hanabiratachi will always be my favorites.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Definitely my reality shows. Big Brother, Rupaul's Drag Race, Intervention and several TLC shows like Extreme Couponing (probably one of the dumbest shows ever, yet I still watch it) Extreme Cheapstakes, My Strange Addiction and Here Comes Honey Boo Boo.

I have no life...


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

NASCAR

Fingerboarding

Two & A Half Men

K Pop Music

Babymetal 

Monster Trucks


----------



## StillSearching42 (Feb 7, 2014)

Anime and western shows influenced by anime. I think I was like 27 when the Avatar Last Airbender cartoons came out and I liked all of those, there are not a lot of people in their 30s who want to talk about cartoons. 

Oh, and Wuxia books (the ones that have been translated to English anyway). 

I guess at least there is one benefit of stunted emotional development, I enjoy any (almost) 'hero saves the world' story even if designed for people far younger.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Videos of cute Japanese girls dancing with catears.

But I feel no guilt about this pleasure.



Ckg2011 said:


> Babymetal


+1


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ckg2011 said:


> NASCAR
> 
> Fingerboarding
> 
> ...


I discovered one of their songs on YouTube accidentally a couple of days ago and since then have been hearing about them all over the place, it's quite weird how that always happens...


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Massive, Huge, Unhealthy Chocolate Milkshakes !*

Even though I know it is bad for you,

*once in a while I like to make a HUGE, chocolate milkshake,*
with almost a half gallon of vanilla ice cream and a third of a bottle of Hersey's chocolate syrup with a touch of malt powder, nutmeg, and a tiny bit of vanilla extract !

It must be about *5000 calories* but is sooooooooooo GOOD !
Yummmmm.  :boogie


----------



## Nilrem (Jan 13, 2014)

<---- Duran Duran - Seven And The Ragged Tiger..

Also curled up on a couch, looking out the window, chewing my toenails, and barking at the neighbors. :boogie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drinking way too much pop. Occasionally monster energy drinks because I love the flavor, but they are more expensive than pop and pop is bad enough for me. I was also liking Mike's Hard Lemonade for the taste but have stopped drinking anything alcoholic since getting on so many medications. Have too much anxiety to ask doctors/pharmacists if an occasional treat would be ok. Since it isn't good for my health it is for the best anyway.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I forgot green olives. Wish they weren't bad for me(high blood pressure)


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Reading my Kindle in the shower


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

Still watch Dragonball-Z


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> I like going into public restrooms and flushing all of the toilets at once!


Woah! That's classy!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Occasionally, I put on music on my phone to listen to in the toilet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eating Almond croissants and blueberry almond tarts and of course Dare coffee milk.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I like to see people fail even if it's just like getting a question wrong. I'm sorry.


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

When i'm alone in my room i can air guitar for hours haha. This also applies to air drumming.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Marina & the Diamonds and Doritos.. :b


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Everything I do/like seems to be a guilty pleasure, lol. I have a hard time revealing what it is I enjoy to other people who are not on the internet, especially my parents. Moms and pops don't know 75% of the things I'm into, mostly because I'm too embarrassed to tell them. Their mocking me for things I have revealed to be interested in in the past is the likely culprit.

Anyway, in an attempt to make this post not seem too self-pitying, I'll just say that I enjoy listening to a lot of music that many people seem to deem "crappy and/or boring".


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

beer and cheese pizza with extra cheese, jam filled doughnuts....combinations I have to limit my use off these days cause I'm exercising and getting fit...


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

80's butt-rock :um :yes


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

I love innuendo.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I like to think my tastes are broad enough that there is no type of music that I would be embarrassed to admit to liking.......but this evening I realised that even though he's a massive ****, I quite like Shaggy's voice and that _"Oh Carolina"_ song. It worries me :um

@moroff - I think lumping Judas Priest in with arse-gravy like Motley Crue is unfair :b



Lorn said:


> I love innuendo.


Hmm if I could think of something I'd give you one.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

> @moroff - I think lumping Judas Priest in with arse-gravy like Motley Crue is unfair :b


 It was just all the cheese I can think of at the moment. But I think you're right.


----------



## Forgotten Mask (May 9, 2014)

Romance... I find it to be a peculiarly open guilty pleasure as I'm not very secretive about it but for some reason it seems as if every person I come into contact with has a romance-hating perspective of me. It's gotten to the point that relatively good friends will cease talking about a show or book because they think it will offend me or say something like 'oh, it won't interest you, don't worry about it.'. Sure, I'll take into account more than just the romance aspect of a book or show but if I like the concept or style I have no qualms in indulging even if it is pure romance based. Though now I tend to shy away from admitting it as it seems like a taboo for me somehow...

Oh wells, guilty pleasure it shall remain.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I read craigslist ads for entertainment.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I think Icelandic Music is a guilty pleasure,

but I like cupcakes, sour worm/ sweet whale candies too. lol

I'm big on sugar apparently and I also like space but that's not really weird.

none of these make me guilty.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ The song "Diamonds & Pearls" by Prince
~ Sweets! I can eat 3-6 jumbo carrot muffins like it's nothing & likewise with a box of a dozen donuts
~ Doing regular things like cooking or watching TV in the nude while home alone
~ Dancing like an idiot to blasted music while home alone


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Sometimes I like going on forums that have a radically different perspective to my own. (Radical Feminist, White Supremacy, Communist etc. ) I don't troll or anything, I just lurk and read bits and pieces. It's a fascinating partial insight into the minds of some very unusual people.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Vapid reality t.v., chocolate, bubble tea


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I may or may not have a copy of Twilight on my bookshelf.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

i think girls is a crappy tv show, but i watch it anyways


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I scratch my groin area on occasions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

riderless said:


> I scratch my groin area on occasions.


Now there's a sight I don't want to hold on to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

orsomething said:


> i think girls is a crappy tv show, but i watch it anyways


I did that too but then stopped at season 3 ish, I couldn't relate to the characters enough and the only one I really liked that much at all out of the women (main character) started to become a bit off putting to me and then I got bored I guess anyway... It doesn't take much.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like stroking my hair, and running my finger tips on my arms xD


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Now there's a sight I don't want to hold on to.


 Just be careful what you're holding on to sir!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I guess it's definitely official now... K-pop. And is it still technically K-pop if for some reason they decide to sing/rap the whole thing in English/Japanese? 

I'm not happy about this :lol

Why are so many of these tracks so catchy?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

tea111red said:


> I read craigslist ads for entertainment.


Me too actually. Mainly the W4M section. Heh.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Super Bass by Nicki Minaj

I turn into a rapper / street dancer when this comes on.


----------



## Nilrem (Jan 13, 2014)

Justlittleme said:


> I think Icelandic Music is a guilty pleasure,


The Sugarcubes! :boogie


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> Lana Del Rey and Cascada.


cascada is awesome

well for me i like to go to a public library and remote access the computer network and have users redirct to porn. Its also really funny to drive down and park near a house and use wireshark and grab active facebook logins from there wifi - just another reason not to use wifi.

I also like to draw massive ***** and put them on buses so i can sit and watch them drive around the city.

I also have tried fapping while driving and found it to be unsafe so i stopped.

(but funny as hell because the faces you make and people are just looking and saying "wtf is going on" and im must loling at a red light)


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Well... my guilty pleasure...... last time I talked about it, dozens of people around here hated me and told me they would like me dead. Ended up leaving the forum for 2 years...
So, not gonna share it...


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

If you see me with headphones, Im probably listening to podcasts not music


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I love mean girls


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I love watching videos of trashy people fight/argue on public transportation. Schadenfreude.


----------



## Leonard Finch (May 29, 2014)

I a guy liked all the Twilight Movies.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

K dramas. :um


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I get a kick out of some of the trashy shows on TLC like My Strange Addiction, Extreme Cheapskates, My 600lb Life.

I also have a few Sarah McLachlan songs on my phone.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

1) I like Tegan and Sara 
2) I prefer girls with the short pixie hair than long hair.
3) The Perks of Being a Wallflower is #9 on my top ten films of all time


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


> K dramas. :um


Oh man, if anyone in my life knew I watched Korean variety shows and listened to KPop...:no


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I like watching videos where people eat a lot of chilli peppers, or drink lots of milk or icepac or something, and they throw up lots


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

I've been eating marshmallows out of the bag. They were supposed to be for rice crispies treats.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

As far as bad TV shows go, I could binge watch "Pretty Little Liars" while eating a pint of Ben & Jerry's Strawberry Cheesecake ice cream, easy. No regrets. 



YOLO?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> As far as bad TV shows go, I could binge watch "Pretty Little Liars" *while eating a pint of Ben & Jerry's Strawberry Cheesecake ice cream*, easy. No regrets.
> 
> YOLO?


I just ate that ice cream. I didn't like the texture at all ;(


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm, a few.

I actually enjoy watching let's plays a lot. Mainly because I don't have the time or the money to get all the games I want, plus a lot of the games I'm interested in mainly interest me because of the story and the world, so it's kinda like watching a TV show for me.

I listen to anime, video game and movie soundtracks a lot.

I enjoy getting new clothes and finding outfits that look good on me WAAAAY more than the average guy. It's only something that developed in the past year or so, but it's become sort of an obsession and I always want more clothes.

While it's not really a guilty pleasure as such, or perhaps isn't in places where it's more popular, I sometimes consider watching anime a guilty pleasure. Mainly because my family HATES it, so I watch it in secret, plus it isn't nearly as popular here as it seems to be in America. I don't tell people I meet in real life I watch it generally, since when I have, I've gotten some pretty sarcastic responses.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I just ate that ice cream. I didn't like the texture at all ;(


Aw, really? Is it because of the graham cookie and strawberries? That's what does the trick for me.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I watch those really bad Korean dramas and secretly enjoy them. Haha than there's kpop, anime, and manga.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like game show music - The Price is Right (Barker) had great music. :hide


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Aw, really? Is it because of the graham cookie and strawberries? That's what does the trick for me.


I think it's the crushed cookies! It feels like eating saw dust to me.


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

I actually quite like grime. 

So embarrassing...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I like eating MILO straight from the tin.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Big booty hos. 

...

Just kidding. Vampire tv shows.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> I like going into public restrooms and flushing all of the toilets at once!


I'm just wondering how you can flush all the toilets at once. Your either one fast person are you get help.


----------



## Suicide95 (May 17, 2014)

I like watching ecchi anime once in a while. Not for the reasons you may think for those who know about anime, it's just something so stupid and funny that doesnt make you think and some time that's a good thing for me.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> K dramas. :um


They can be annoying sometimes, but I like them.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Suicide95 said:


> I like watching ecchi anime once in a while. Not for the reasons you may think for those who know about anime, it's just something so stupid and funny that doesn't make you think and some time that's a good thing for me.


I don't usually like them, but I'll watch if they're really funny.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I read a ridiculous amount of fanfic.


----------



## a scared penguin (Jan 19, 2014)

I know this might sound weird to some one that isnt from a hunting/prairie community but shooting rattle snakes


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

Cold, leftover pizza for breakfast.


----------



## badwolfluna (Jun 6, 2014)

I get attached to characters in movies/shows and watch every other thing they act in lol.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

thecrazy88 said:


> I read a ridiculous amount of fanfic.


Me too!

Oh and I also like to watch reality tv shows like America's Next Top Model...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I like playing with my girlfriend's hands. I can take them captive and caress them for hours.


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

The first album I ever bought was "Manilow Magic"


----------



## 15 feet (Jun 8, 2014)

"Tweeter rage"

I have a twitter account with no followers. basically all the frustrations about a certain person or circumstances I unleash onto those tweets. People who pick on me or things didn't go my way etc...just scream away and then I feel better.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a thread for this somewhere, but I can't be bothered and this is right here so..











Also trying to copy Taeyang's dance moves :no from videos. I am a terrible Human being.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I actually enjoy a couple of Taylor Swift's songs. :tiptoe


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I enjoy listening to nsync.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I watch a few shows I'm too old to watch. For example, I used to be really into Yo Gabba Gabba, the music is good and they have the best guest stars, I first watched after finding out The Shins were on it.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

One Direction's music


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Taking up new forms of arts and crafts even though I should focus on getting better at the ones I already do


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't really get embarrassed about a lot of the things I like. I used to big time, though. The only thing I can think of currently is the things I eat. Like, I feel kinda ashamed if I eat at places like McDonald's or Taco Bell. :b It's not like I even eat well to begin with, but I should probably avoid these places more often.


----------



## Marflaxen (Aug 20, 2012)

I like to make weird noises in public.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Larry F said:


> The first album I ever bought was "Manilow Magic"


awwww yeah

you a real OG

manilow had some great songs, and he has the worst/best hair this side of rod stewart


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Daydreaming of fantasy worlds and adventures


----------



## MidnightBlink (Jun 16, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Daydreaming of fantasy worlds and adventures


I'm with you there


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

*Favorite guilty pleasure?*

I am a grown *** woman.

I really enjoy Korean dramas and KPOP.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah. Yeah. Well moreso with kpop (usually Korean hip hop I guess), I rarely watch kdramas the whole way through, but I've seen a few. I've mostly watched Japanese dramas. Also this thread already exists lol:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/admit-a-guilty-pleasure-995225/


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh. Oops.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol don't worry, that thread hasn't been updated in a while now. I just spend too much time here so notice.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Not gonna lie.... I have a boner for Korean dramas too. I Finished Your the Best Lee Soon Shin and was totally hooked. I'm watching Full House right now, can you suggest anything good?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Threesomes.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Kiba said:


> Not gonna lie.... I have a boner for Korean dramas too. I Finished Your the Best Lee Soon Shin and was totally hooked. I'm watching Full House right now, can you suggest anything good?


Secret Garden, one of my favorites. And Ha Ji Won is so hot.
The Master's Sun, I Can Hear Your Voice.. Hmm, if you don't mind older ones Coffee Prince was awesome and Boys over Flowers is one that everybody has seen.

 Yes, I'm a nerd.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

White Castle


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> Threesomes.


That's just pleasure. No guilt associated with that.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Threesomes.





laysiaj said:


> That's just pleasure. No guilt associated with that.


That's because its with his relatives. :b


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> That's because its with his relatives. :b


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

That would explain it then. :haha


----------

